# 1960 Cab and JCM 900 CAB.. Whats the difference



## twelveentertainment

I need to know what the main difference is between the JCM900 Cab and the 1960 Lead...

I found a great deal for the JCM 900 Cab but I like the 1960 Lead better what is the difference please help...

Which is more expensive and why.

Thanks in advance

my marshall gear for now...
Marshall MXL 990
Marshall MG 15 MS II


----------



## anthonyr

Hi, there is no difference other than the little badge in the bottom left corner. Both cabs are the exact same dimensions and birch ply construction. Both have a switchable ohm jack plate, plastic handles, casters, plastic corners, and G12T-75 speakers. Again, they are identical cabs, you won't be dissatisfied with either one. Also, neither one should cost more than the other if you have a seller who knows anything. I'd say $300 on the low end and $450 in dead mint condition for either.


----------



## twelveentertainment

I found two of these cabs for $750 both (a) and (b) versions together... I was just wondering the major difference between them cause the 1960 is $750 new 

This is on craigslist....

So I guess I should run out and pick it up?


----------



## anthonyr

If that guy took $700 cash for both I be pretty pleased with that deal. I think $350 for a 1960a is a good all around price. Ive paid that amount for them in the past, jammed on them for a couple years(while being careful not to damage it), and sold them right back to the craigslist crowd for $350. Just ask to see the inside and check for the Celestion G12T-75 speakers. That will let you know nobody's been in there messing around. A completely stock Marshall item will almost always do better on the used market than a beat up, modified piece.


----------



## BluesRocker

As Anthony said there is NO difference what so ever except the small brass badge at the bottom left corner. Now sound wise, even though they have the same exact speakers, one cab can sound better due to speakers being broken in and what not.


----------



## el zilcho

The jcm900 1960a should have made in England Celestions. The 1960a is more likely to have made in China Celestions, if you care.


----------



## twelveentertainment

Thank you guys for telling what the deal with these are great deal.

I love these things they will be a great addition to my gear.

I picked them up today I will take pics of them for this site soon

thanks again...


----------



## Adwex

No way would I pay $750 for a new one.


----------



## Ken

Be sure the inpedence of the cabinets are the same; if you're going to make a stack you need to match them. "JCM 900" cabinets almost always have G12T 75's, the "classic" Marshall metal speaker. Generic 1960 cabinets can have many different speakers, some more desireable and some less, depending on your taste. But all are good. On 1960's without a "JCM 900" badge you need to open the back to see what they are.

$750 for both is a good price.

Ken


----------

